# Форум для размышляющих > Ты не один... >  Барнаул. Есть ли кто оттуда?

## Ранний

Барнаульцы, ау. Кто-нибудь из города есть на форуме?

----------


## Ранний

Итак, минуло полгода. судя по всему, из Барнаула больше никого... Печально.

----------


## railton

а Барнаул это где Алтайский Край?

----------


## Игорёк

Я там был почти ровно год назад.

----------


## Ранний

Ну и как город? Депрессивный, правда?

----------


## Теплая_Киса

Везде в России помимо Москвы и Питера более менее депрессивно, где-то правда более, а где-то менее. В небольших городах везде полный П и лучше уже не станет, потому что промышленность мертва, а деньги на ее реанимацию лежат на частных заграничных счетах.
P.S. я тоже из Алтайского края, сейчас правда живу Нске, что довольно близко.

----------


## ambient

Я тоже в Нске.

----------


## Barnaul

Я из Барнаула.

----------


## Ранний

Ага... ну вот, хоть кто-то...

----------


## Ранний

Да, очевидно, барнаульцев пока негусто. Неужели народ Tor-ом и расширениями у нас разучился пользоваться?

----------


## Теплая_Киса

У тебя форум только в торе открывается что ли?) у меня в обычном хроме, или ты боишься, что тебя по истории в браузере в дурку упекут?) Отвечая на твой вопрос, скажу, что народа тут просто немного, соответственно и из барнаула немного.

----------


## Ранний

Не, я настроил прокси, и у меня блокированные цензурой сайты открываются через него. 
А по теме: нет, не боюсь, просто жаль, что форум малочисленный. Когда-то их было много, но сейчас интерес к СУ-тематике постепенно угас. Видимо, и цензура тоже сыграла свою роль. Надо искать выход, объединяться и поддерживать друг друга, будь то в момент ухода из жизни, или решения о её продолжении. Я так думаю, дамы и господа.

----------


## Ранний

Незаметно минуло почти три года с момента создания темы. Я ещё жив (что довольно странно)
Из Барнаула особо никого не нашлось (только один человек, который пока не решился на последний шаг и один журналист, который напрасно пытался вывести меня на откровенную беседу). 
Наверное, уже никого и не найти на этом богами забытом форуме. Наверное, сие свидетельствует о том, что никого искать и не нужно. Свою проблему нужно решать самостоятельно, и счеты с жизнью сами по себе не сведутся.

----------


## Севастьяна

> Незаметно минуло почти три года с момента создания темы. Я ещё жив (что довольно странно)
> Из Барнаула особо никого не нашлось (только один человек, который пока не решился на последний шаг и один журналист, который напрасно пытался вывести меня на откровенную беседу). 
> Наверное, уже никого и не найти на этом богами забытом форуме. Наверное, сие свидетельствует о том, что никого искать и не нужно. Свою проблему нужно решать самостоятельно, и счеты с жизнью сами по себе не сведутся.


 я с Томска, можешь приехать ко мне автостопом и потусуемся.. или вместе доехать до Новосиба и вписаться на вписке (только я за трезвость)

----------


## Yki

Я тоже из Барнаула.

----------


## renderMan

Тоже из Барнаула

----------

